# The wealthy do not tip???



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

It's been my experience that those that have more money tip less.

I have given rides to performers on tour, and even the video director from the movie "The Martian" (he needed a ride to his private plane). None of these people have tipped.

On the flip side, it seems those of the lower to lower middle class are the ones doing the tipping.

Anyone else seeing this pattern, and why is that the case?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> It's been my experience that those that have more money tip less.
> 
> I have given rides to performers on tour, and even the video director from the movie "The Martian" (he needed a ride to his private plane). None of these people have tipped.
> 
> ...


I've had rich people tip, I've had them not tip.

I'm going to say the ratio is about the same as everyone else.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Most of the people I've picked up from or dropped off to wealthy areas don't tip. I took a guy from Barrington Hills to pick up his Bently at the shop. No tip.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

You're not going to get rich by giving money away


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

It's where society is morally right now, people simply don't care like they used to about someone's lot in life, its sad but that's the truth uber drivers are doing nothing different than what cab drivers did 20-30 years ago it's the society we live in now.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've noticed more working class people tipping versus the wealthy, it's pretty pathetic. I have a sign too which means they have no excuse like they didn't know they can tip.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I found that to be often the case.

When I was driving a cab, I'd much rather look to pick up fans after the games instead of the steelers players, ditto with baseball and hockey.


----------



## RivkahChaya (Jul 27, 2016)

IME, people who get tips themselves at work are the most likely to tip, so that means hairdressers, waitresses, bartenders, baristas, bellboys, skycaps, and several other blue collar types of jobs. CEOs don't work for tips, and so don't "get" how important they are. Except for one, every tip I've had has been from someone who works for tips, and I'm pretty certain of this because either they mentioned why the do, or I picked them up at work, or took them to it.

No, make that except for two, but one of the two was when a guy put some sobbing, drunk girl in the back of my car, at 4am, and gave me five dollars to see her to the door when I dropped her off, and make sure she got in. I have no idea what he did, but he was asking for extra service, so it was less a tip then a payment for something extra. I didn't mind, FWIW. The shape she was in, I might have done it anyway, even if I hadn't been asked.

ETA: I always tip the guys at the carwash who dry off and vacuum out my car. Does anyone else tip these guys? It doesn't look like many other customers at the carwash do, but it really seems like a tipping situation to me.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

This theory is pretty much true that most rich folks do not tip. Even young rich kids don't tip. 

For example, I had a 23 yr old free agent Astro baseball player making $500k a yr and didn't tip. Before he told me who he was, he asked during the car ride how much uber drivers typically make and how cool that drivers can work anytime they want. He said he was even thinking about doing uber on his spare time. How much bs was that?


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

And these people usually set the example for young people so what does that say? Basically don't count on tips being anything more than a once in a while surprise, society has changed when it comes to showing appreciation beyond a simple thank you. People don't think they should pay any more than a fare now because so many don't tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RivkahChaya said:


> ETA: I always tip the guys at the carwash who dry off and vacuum out my car. Does anyone else tip these guys? It doesn't look like many other customers at the carwash do, but it really seems like a tipping situation to me.


I don't do much full service car washes these days, but back when I lived in California and did so regularly, yes, it was customary to tip the car washers...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RivkahChaya said:


> IME, people who get tips themselves at work are the most likely to tip, so that means hairdressers, waitresses, bartenders, baristas, bellboys, skycaps, and several other blue collar types of jobs. CEOs don't work for tips, and so don't "get" how important they are. Except for one, every tip I've had has been from someone who works for tips, and I'm pretty certain of this because either they mentioned why the do, or I picked them up at work, or took them to it.
> 
> No, make that except for two, but one of the two was when a guy put some sobbing, drunk girl in the back of my car, at 4am, and gave me five dollars to see her to the door when I dropped her off, and make sure she got in. I have no idea what he did, but he was asking for extra service, so it was less a tip then a payment for something extra. I didn't mind, FWIW. The shape she was in, I might have done it anyway, even if I hadn't been asked.
> 
> ETA: I always tip the guys at the carwash who dry off and vacuum out my car. Does anyone else tip these guys? It doesn't look like many other customers at the carwash do, but it really seems like a tipping situation to me.


I always tip them. It's hot here and that's a crappy job I don't want to do in summer. When the weather's nice I wash my car myself.

Most folks where I live do seem to tip them, although I think I tip them more as they're always happy to see me. I usually give them $7 or $8.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm a tipper, but refuse to do so in certain situations. I don't tip the barista, the sandwich maker, the cashier or the ice cream scooper. You're just doing your job, a very simple one at that. Why do you need a tip? I will tip the barber though. That ensures that he won't jack up my haircut on my next visit. With a face like mine, I can't risk a bad doo.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ringo said:


> It's where society is morally right now, people simply *don't care like they used to* about someone's lot in life, its sad but that's the truth uber drivers are doing nothing different than *what cab drivers did 20-30 years* ago it's *the society we live in now*.


I think they (cab drivers) still do it. (for eons without gps). Many of you are very new to this tip stuff and may try to extrapolate your experience with Uber (which outright states no tipping necessary, they could just be quiet) and so called tipping industries . Why one would do this is beyond me.

When you signed up its the old thing you tell your (former?) squeeze:

"_You knew what this was_"

Some of you have let this Uber thing *go to your heads*, with Uber's "_tips not necessary_" policy upfront , their "_cheaper than a Taxi_ " promotion not exactly secret.

*"Cheap ass PAX"* is almost a mantra on this board , a Gregorian chant. As if the fares or "PAX" *have the money and responsibility to cure Uber management decisions,* or whatever one's *current ills or woes* are. (which are presumably significant if one is complaining vociferously and still with TNC's)


> people simply *don't care like they used to .... *it's the society we live in now


*How old are you* and how long (and many) tipping jobs did you work? What did they "_used to_"?

From the general public, if it weren't for "*keep the change*" ( usually about .50c) half my tips as a Hack from the general public would have been gone. Many moons before Uber or TNC's were recognizable.

_*If you think people working *_in so called _*"tipping industries" *_regularly are or "were" *having money thrown at them*, you are sadly mistaken. (except perhaps strippers and Drag queens )

I think a few of you guys almost *expect tips like the topless gals in Dallas* serving me drinks get, for driving several miles.... *unrealistic* to say the least.

_*Most of my (depressingly many) *_fares from the general public _*didn't tip*_. For regulars using the service to get to work many times a week tips weren't even contemplated. (for good reason)

*Tipping:*

Yes, "The Rich" may well tip about the same or a bit less than the general population. Did my fair share of $8.20 trips to Mansions, ... not McMansions but honest to God *old money Mansions* and "keep the change" (.80c) , or better yet "_don't you owe me .80c_?" wasn't unheard of.

Best tippers:

Bartenders/maids
Servers
Strippers/Drag Queens (especially Drag Queens, you wouldn't believe the cash)

In general , *people in tipping businesses themselves.*

Bestest tippers (for drivers): Cab drivers and their "personals"

Barmaids/tenders (especially if they "overpour" and have significant assets) perhaps got it best. My perception in Cincinnati/Dayton where I drove.

Stay Safe
CC


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> You're not going to get rich by giving money away


So they shouldn't tip their waitress, bartender or pizza boy either?


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

I've had lawyers, NASA mission specialist, Plastic surgeons, Rich kids from Brentwood (gigantic home) that did not tip. I've gotten tips from apartment dwellers and blue collar workers living in the scary parts of Los Angeles and one from Pasadena returning home to Japan. He asked if the tips are included, I set him straight. Large tip he left. He sure was a talker.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> You're not going to get rich by giving money away


One of the reasons that people who have money have it is because they do not give it away. The fatcats generally render paltry tips or tip only the absolute minimum that they feel they must tip. These are the people who deduct the tax from the restaurant bill then calculate the tip to the penny. How fortunate for them that telephones, these days, even have a tip calculator. I suppose that these people also deduct corking charges if they bring their own bottle of vino.

In the District of Columbia, it has cost extra to call a cab since the 1920s. There are people here who deduct the call charge from the fare before they calculate the tip



RivkahChaya said:


> I always tip the guys at the carwash who dry off and vacuum out my car. Does anyone else tip these guys? It doesn't look like many other customers at the carwash do, but it really seems like a tipping situation to me.


The car washes around here have tip boxes. You put your tip into it and at the end of the week or day, depending on the car wash, they divide up the tips. I worked at car washes when I was in high school. There were times when customers did tip the individual worker, but it was not the norm.

There is one car wash here, in the suburbs, that has a really screwy system. There is a tip box and there are signs all over the place that tell you that individual tipping is not allowed. You bring your car up to the line, somebody drives it onto the line, there are people to vacuum it and steam it. The driver takes it off the end of the line and parks it outside. Eventually, a worker comes up to it, wipes it off, washes the windows and the dashboard, washes off the floormats, puts back everything, signals for the driver then sticks out his hand for a tip. He expects a minimum of five dollars. Needless to state, I went to that car wash once: the first, last and only time. Funny, that was one of the car washes at which I used to work when I was in high school. It did not do things that way at that time.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> So they shouldn't tip their waitress, bartender or pizza boy either?


Their choice. 


Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the reasons that people who have money have it is because they do not give it away. The fatcats generally render paltry tips or tip only the absolute minimum that they feel they must tip. These are the people who deduct the tax from the restaurant bill then calculate the tip to the penny. How fortunate for them that telephones, these days, even have a tip calculator. I suppose that these people also deduct corking charges if they bring their own bottle of vino.
> 
> In the District of Columbia, it has cost extra to call a cab since the 1920s. There are people here who deduct the call charge from the fare before they calculate the tip


Ok.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

The only people I dislike to tip are the restroom attendant. Most people don't wash their hands because of them.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

They don't tip because they can get away with not tipping. That'd be different scenario, if driver had an option to add tip on behalf of the customer.

Just imagine this short conversation happens in the car right before the pax leaving you in a blind spot:

- Would you like to add any tip on the ride sir/mam?
-Hmm.. yeah please add $5, $10

It's impossible for the customers to say, no i don't want to add any tip. Can you leave the restaurant without tipping?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Their choice.


Are you applying the "my choice not tipping logic" in other hospitality service spots, after getting your service delivered?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I'm not a driver.


What is your passenger rating? Does it keep getting lower and lower and lower?

http://www.howtogeek.com/251228/how-to-see-your-uber-passenger-rating/

Do you find it more and more challenging to get an Uber?

Just curious if being a stiff really does lead to passengers being one starred into submission.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Are you applying the "my choice not tipping logic" in other hospitality service spots, after getting your service delivered?


Are you applying the "taxi drivers get tipped" logic to your wanting of tips?

I thought uber was not a taxi but better according to many drivers I've spoken to. 


WeirdBob said:


> What is your passenger rating? Does it keep getting lower and lower and lower?
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/251228/how-to-see-your-uber-passenger-rating/
> 
> ...


Nah, last time I checked it was 4.7. Still get picked up if I order one but I've heard Chicago drivers don't see rating anymore, so there's that. 


MaineUberer said:


> Indeed you are. Which is why you're posting on this forum.


I came to this forum because I've heard uber drivers wanted to strike. I found that absolutely hilarious.

I research things before I sign up, hell I research jobs before I even apply. I quickly realized that driving uber would not be worth it for me. It took about 45 seconds.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Are you applying the "taxi drivers get tipped" logic to your wanting of tips?
> 
> I thought uber was not a taxi but better according to many drivers I've spoken to..


I asked a very simple question, but instead answering the question you swing around like Donald Trump.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I asked a very simple question, but instead answering the question you swing around like Donald Trump.


I said it is their choice if they want to tip. It is your choice what you do with your money. Do you want people telling you what to do with yours?

And lol at bringing up politics into this. As if only Trump or the right wing answer a question with a question.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Are you applying the "my choice not tipping logic" in other hospitality service spots, after getting your service delivered?


I repeat my question one more time.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I repeat my question one more time.


I tip if they did a good job, I don't just tip because there's a big tip jar asking for it.

Since we're asking what we do with our money, what do you do with yours? Are you saving for retirement or expecting the government to take care of you?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I tip if they did a good job, I don't just tip because there's a big tip jar asking for it.
> 
> Since we're asking what we do with our money, what do you do with yours? Are you saving for retirement or expecting the government to take care of you?


You see, it wasn't that hard to answer a simple question.

You tip like majority of the consumers does, maybe 20 percent maybe 15 percent. You tip the waitress, you tip the bartender, you tip the delivery guy..

But when it comes to Uber/Lyft driver.. not tipping is my choice!

That's who you are, and i don't deal with "insurance sales reps" like you. Move along..


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> You see, it wasn't that hard to answer a simple question.
> 
> You tip like majority of the consumers does, maybe 20 percent maybe 15 percent. You tip the waitress, you tip the bartender, you tip the delivery guy..
> 
> ...


Yes because I go out to restaurants, bars, and order delivery so much. You know me so well. Lol at you. I'm not even trying to sell you something, don't save and try to live off $800 a month if social security is even still around.

The irony is, I've been pitched by many companies to sell their "financial services" I quickly declined after a quick google search. I don't want to sell life insurance lol.

I wonder if you guys even did a quick google search about uber/lyft before signing up. You guys obviously have access to the internet. But here you are complaining after the fact rather than avoiding the problem completely.

Did you also fall into those scams about making thousands from home?


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> It's been my experience that those that have more money tip less.
> On the flip side, it seems those of the lower to lower middle class are the ones doing the tipping.
> Anyone else seeing this pattern, and why is that the case?


Billy has noticed this same pattern. Reason why unknown.


----------



## cola85 (Oct 12, 2016)

"Passengers can't post" yet when you sign up they literally just need an email and password..

Im a new driver and if I would've came here 1st to make my final decision I would've never taken that 1st ride! Uber is the easiest money to be made.. I've be online 5 hrs and made $200 Lol


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

cola85 said:


> "Passengers can't post" yet when you sign up they literally just need an email and password..
> 
> Im a new driver and if I would've came here 1st to make my final decision I would've never taken that 1st ride! Uber is the easiest money to be made.. I've be online 5 hrs and made $200 Lol


Ya, I agree. Nothing easier than driving around shooting the shit with people.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Ya, I agree. Nothing easier than driving around shooting the shit with people.


Ya, what about getting paid to hook-up PeterNorth. Seems that would be easier and better .


----------



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> what about getting paid to hook-up PeterNorth. Seems that would be easier and better


Not if Prop 60 passes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Of course the skin Flint rich do not tip.


----------



## UberDude FL (Oct 13, 2016)

I think its about the same. We just expect the people who appear wealthy to tip and when they don't, we are somewhat surprised. Ive had AWESOME tip days from both and horrible ones as well.  I even did a VLOG on it. But on this day, the tips were amazing.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> You're an idiot. Not every Uber driver does it full time. I am a physician and do it on the nights and weekends for fun and some conversation.
> 
> Not sure why you are here. It sounds like you have nothing better to do but to check on these forums. Maybe get a girlfriend or find some guys to hang out with? Life isn't all about sitting on your ass in front of the computer screen getting a hard on over strikes and other things that don't concern you. Get a life.


A physician with a fake pornstar profile. Riiiiiite


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A physician with a fake pornstar profile. Riiiiiite


 Pretty sure Peter North was a real pornstar.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A physician with a fake pornstar profile. Riiiiiite


Don't you remember being the patient in one of my videos?


----------

